

Dolphin Browser Leaks Thousands Of Emails Of Beta Testers - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/04/dolphin-browser-email-leak/

======
sixtofour
Sometime it seems like blunders like these are the only way that the general
population can learn about bcc, or corporations learn about email campaign
services.

